# Anonimo Militare Vintage... stunning! and amazing night lume...



## abouttime

We finally received in another Militare Vintage and it really is beautiful.. Italian Tan strap.. clean dial.. .. stunning..

 *Anonimo Militare Vintage Watch* *
Model #2010-v* *Militare Vintage mod 2010v 2010-v 2010-v-black Movement Automatic caliber SW260-1 11 ½ " 31 jewels, colimaçon finish, adjusted 4 positions, 28.800 A/h (4 Hz). Etachron balance. Power reserve 38 hours. Functions Hours, minutes, small seconds counter at h. 9, date at h. 3. Watch Case Sand-blasted and satinated AISI316 Plus stainless steel. Diameter 43.40 mm. Screw locked bezel, screw locked exhibition back with sapphire crystal. Superior sapphire crystal. Patented crown vanishing locking device (integrated with watch strap) protects crown at h. 6. Water Resistance 12 ATM Dial Extra thick dial, hours indexes treated with luminous coating for superior day/night readability. Concentric military time scale (00:00/24:00). Luminous coating treated baton hands and leaf small second hand. Small seconds counter at h. 12. Magnified date window at h. 6. Wrist Strap Manufactured in washable leather "Opera Kodiak" for extended immersions in water (24 continuous hours). Anonimo engraved on reverse of exclusive stainless steel buckle. *

*Retail Price $4,050.00

All current Anonimo Watches available, call today.
*​


----------



## nelsondevicenci

You have a front picture?

Sent from my Inspire 4G HD using Forum Runner


----------



## rsr911

Rockin !!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## Watchbreath

:think: Hummm, now where have I seen that look before?


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Steve, can you tell us the finish of the dial... want to know if is like the first edition militare kind of shiny.

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## abouttime

The dial is a smooth finished black color. the only part of the dial that has some texture is the sub-dial with conical ring type design but it is subtle.


----------



## dallasguy

Steve - Requesting a YouTube review! Thanks


----------



## leroytwohawks

Beautiful watch, enjoy.


----------



## StefB

The thicker, cognac strap is kick-ass. Great touch for the Militare.


----------



## NWP627

As an old Anonimo owner I think it would look a great deal better without the words "Militare Vintage" on the dial.


----------



## StefB

Couldn't agree with you more.



NWP627 said:


> As an old Anonimo owner I think it would look a great deal better without the words "Militare Vintage" on the dial.


----------



## TK-421

i love the fact that anonimo puts their name and made in florence on the dials. i think this was necessary to move the brand forward. however, the "militare vintage" is completely unnecessary. at most militare, but i hate when watches state they are vintage. this makes no sense. i really wanted to buy a new militare when the new models came out, but this may be a deal breaker.



StefB said:


> Couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## dallasguy

I couldn't disagree more. That's the name of the model. It's perfect.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Well guys for Taste & Colors no one have a rule... Just we enjoy what we like. 

Dallayguy... I can't wait to see it in person.


----------

